# Best rapper ever!



## Weston Wolf (Aug 5, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iq_d8VSM0nw


----------



## xKraedyn (Aug 5, 2014)

That's what rap sounds like to me.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 5, 2014)

Before clicking the link, is it a video of a rapper funeral?


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 11, 2014)

Eminem is an awesome raper!


----------



## Weston Wolf (Aug 12, 2014)

Lol and to everyone that clicks the link, keep in mind, this guy was TRYING to sound bad :3 I hope...


----------



## phrisk (Sep 5, 2014)

He's killing the game


----------

